# Which one should I choose?!?!



## valupak (Oct 23, 2012)

So I am finally making the plunge to buy a nice snowblower. I broke my back 12 years ago and scooping always brings me tons of pain. I would like to spend right around $1000, but before I spend that kind of money, I would like to get the best (and longest lasting) machine possible. Here are some of the options that I have found. 

Ariens deluxe series 28 inch blower for $999
Deluxe Series 28 in. Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-921022 at The Home Depot

McCullough 27"
McCulloch 961 92 00-48 - MC12527 (27") 291cc Two-Stage Snow Blower

Husqvarna 27"
Husqvarna 961 93 00-71 - 12527HV (27") 291cc Two Stage Snow Blower

Stanley 30"
Shop Stanley 302cc 30-in Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower at Lowes.com

The stanley looks like a beast, but I can't find any reviews on it. I saw the Ariens in person locally, and it seemed like a pretty well built machine. The only reason that I am not pulling the trigger on the Ariens right away is because my father had an Ariens ZTR mower that seemed to always be breaking down. Does anybody have opinions on which of these machines may perform better and why? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## THH2079 (Oct 23, 2012)

First of All Do yourself a favor

DONT BUY FROM THE BIG BOX!

Find a local power equipment dealer. I worked for a dealer in College and have always had an interest in tinkering with power equipment. We sold Simplicity, Toro and Snapper snowblowers along with a smattering of MTD equipment.

I currently Own a Toro 8HP 24" Two Stage

It is approximately 5 years old and going strong

The advantages of buying from a Servicing Dealer

They will set up and test that the machine is working properly before it leaves his dealership.

They will set up and complete all warranty and finance paperwork with you, and should there be a problem one phone call will usually handle the problem.

The Arien's brand is still a solid machine with a good reputation, but you have to watch that the machine that you are purchasing from home depot or other big box stores is the same machine that you would get from a dealer. The john deere stuff they have is not the same caliber of JD that you will get from an actual dealer. If you really look closely you will find that you are not paying all that much more for what you are getting by buying from a dealer.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

most of the dealers in my area will match the price of the big box stores when purchasing power equiptment so ask yours if they will


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

First, welcome to the forum, and thank you for joining us to ask advise. Hopefully someone with experience with any of those particular snow blowers will come along and give you their take on the advantages and disadvantages from experience.

Buying from a dealer is about as sound advise as can be given. If you have a dealer available, that is, and they are reputable. 

A dealer can help you make your decision by taking into consideration such things as your annual average amount of snow fall as well as your own personal needs concerning where and how you will be using the machine. Things like the length and width of your drive, the material your drive is made of, the area you may have to throw the snow to. For instance, rural or urban. You may not need one that will throw the snow 50' if your neighbor's drive is only 10' away and you haven't the area to throw the snow like someone in the country whose neighbor is a quarter of a mile away.

Dealers may also allow you to "test drive" an machine so you can see how it feels to you before you buy.

One of the biggest factors in longevity of any machine is maintenance. Even the best built machine will break down quickly if not properly taken care of, and a reputable dealer can certainly assist the consumer with that regard, whether you do it yourself, or have the dealer do it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum. Dealers can be very beneficial to your selection if they have your interest and future business foremost in the decision process. Nothing wrong with asking more than 1 dealer their recommendations, one may be a better match for you than another.

New can be nice but used can be financially adventageous too, if you find the right machine in the right condition. If you have the tools along with the knowledge/ability to use them, some used machines can be had for a decent price with minimal work required and can save some $$. That's not for everyone but can be a good option if it applies.

It might help to know where you live and usual snowfall.
I've not seen McCullough and Stanley before, so I suspect they are private labeling someone elses machines like so many companies have in the past. Key would be figuring who made them in case you need parts down the road and they're no longer sold under those names.
Ariens and Husky names have been around for a number of years so likely you'd find parts in teh future.

Just some thoughts. Good luck and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## valupak (Oct 23, 2012)

I should have probably been more thorough with my original post, so I apologize, but I plan on buying from a dealer if at all possible. I saw the Ariens blower at a dealer, but due to my crazy work schedule, I haven't made it to anywhere else yet. I just included the links to the machines so it would be easier for you guys to know what I was talking about. 

I know that I could probably find a nice used machine, but I really would prefer a new one. That way I know it has been treated properly from the beginning.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Excellent!

My next recommendation would be to sort of stick with the names that have been around for quite awhile. I'm sure you're aware that there are companies that diversify their product line to capitalize on current market trends and opportunities, buy a product from other sources, and just put their name on an item, but really don't manufacture the product. What they sold last year may not be in their product line this year, and what they sell this year might not be here next based on how well things sell. So, a casual look around on our forum might give you an idea of what names have a real longevity associated with them.

We'll look forward to hearing what you decide on.


----------



## specialkkl (Oct 29, 2012)

Another way to look at it is $1000 over 25 is $40 a year. $1500 is $60 a year. You will be very happy every time you use that $1500 toro or simplicity. You may be wishing you had spent a little more when your p****d about that lightweight $1000 unit. Just two cents.


----------



## hawkeye13 (Oct 30, 2012)

We just went through this and ended up buying used off Craigslist (1 year old, used half dozen times on 150' gravel driveway). It was premium price but this time of year, many of them are. I really don't like buying new and many of the dealers around here are not so good. Dad had an Ariens for many years so I figured that would be a good place to start. (He got a Husqvarna when he replaced the Ariens, mostly because of dealer I think).

We ended up with Ariens Platinum 30. The automatic traction control was not working quite right (needed normal maintenance, clean/oil/grease per manual) and that was taken care of.. the bottom of the second stage has some bare metal that could use a coat of paint, other than that, it is like new.


----------



## Old_Salt (Apr 6, 2015)

You're right, the Stanley is a beast, Snow Beast that is. It's also a Dek. They're imported and sold under all three brand names with differing colour schemes. They're sold by Home Depot, Lowes, Sears, Walmart, and others. You should be able to find reviews at any of the above store's websites. Manuals are available for download at GXi.

The problem with used machines is that you often encounter hidden problems. The worst I've had is a chute that had half of its mount broken off. The blower was only good for parts. I've also seen worn gears that worked with no load, and slipped under any sort of a load. This is repairable, but expensive.

With anything other than name brands, check your local small engine repair shops for parts availability. Consider getting minor repair parts such as belts, shear pins, cables, and friction wheels, should you decide on something out of the mainstream.

BTW I have the 15hp 36" Snow Beast. I don't regret the purchase.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Old Salt. 

I have to say if he hasn't bought a machine by now (2yrs ago) he's most likely moved why south where he doesn't need one.

You sir are the first peoson I have run across to actually be happy with a Snow Beast/DEK/Stanley. Every other post the people have had nothing good to say about them, hard to get parts, can't get parts, broke the first year ......

I understand you're happy with yours but I would never, ever recommend one to someone I didn't absolutely hate, sorrry. 

A simple google search of GXi Outdoor pulls up mostly complaints and GXi is currently NOT BBB accredited due to complaints - - > http://www.bbb.org/raleigh-durham/b...tdoor-power-in-clayton-nc-90165093/complaints


----------

